
The secret world of microwave networks - mnmlsm
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/11/private-microwave-networks-financial-hft/
======
bri3d
[https://sniperinmahwah.wordpress.com/](https://sniperinmahwah.wordpress.com/)
is the best resource I've ever seen for learning about these networks and the
rationale behind their construction.

------
okket
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12862789](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12862789)

